# Law suite



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we go. Newton Sandy Hook families are suing Remington Arms for building a rifle that should not be sold to civilians. :sad:


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think the lawsuit will stand (due to Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act signed by Bush). The gun worked exactly as intended (to terrible results in this case) and Remington won't settle and set the precedent for future lawsuits.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Understood Grizz. But......... the attack against gun ownership continues.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Its not about what is right. Its not about what is legal. Its not about personal responsibility. Its not about personal culpability. Its not about guns. Its not about 20 kids, and 6 educators. Its not even about mental illness. Its about how a lawyer uses this publicity to get rich and famous.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Al Hansen said:


> Understood Grizz. But......... the attack against gun ownership continues.





Loke said:


> Its not about what is right. Its not about what is legal. Its not about personal responsibility. Its not about personal culpability. Its not about guns. Its not about 20 kids, and 6 educators. Its not even about mental illness. Its about how a lawyer uses this publicity to get rich and famous.


Agreed in both cases.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loke said:


> Its not about what is right. Its not about what is legal. Its not about personal responsibility. Its not about personal culpability. Its not about guns. Its not about 20 kids, and 6 educators. Its not even about mental illness. Its about how a lawyer uses this publicity to get rich and famous.


Its using a tragedy for personal gain. I am guessing that some donated money was used to set this in motion as well.

Maybe we should focus on schools themselves, sexurity, education on the issues. You will never stop evil from occuring, but you can help make a bigger stand and be prepared for it.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> They have protected our right to sue over every little thing we bump into.


Whoa there part'ner. Might want to take a step back. Dead kids qualify as more than a "little thing we bump into". Let's let those parents do any darn thing they want and trust that the law will be upheld. This country could use a little less judgment.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wrote a big post explaining myself, but dont need to. You misread my post. I said side note, because going through law classes you learn about silly lawsuits. I don't consider this silly. We do sue allllll the time. Its a big business.

The dead kids are not a little bump. Thus the side note - meaning in a different context. I am not judging. Lawsuits are about money. They are suing a manufacturer, a legal seller, and manufacturers that weren't even involved. If you have read about all the lawsuits that have been filed in regards to this, its hard not to see things different.

When a tragedy enters courtrooms and millions of dollars are at stake, the motives are hard to read. I am not judging. We all have lost loved ones, I just don't understand seeking millions from someone who wasn't involved. Doesn't make me a bad person or inconsiderate. When emotions are involved, people are afraid to say that it isn't right.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My own thought is that we desire justice. We desire to be righted when we've been wronged. There is no way to get justice for the slaughter of 26 helpless people by a deranged man. Since he killed himself, there is no one to send to prison, no one to sue for wrongful death, no one to try for murder, no one to punish. And the murderer killed his own mother as well. So not even the family to go after. 

So what do the families of the victims do to gain justice? or some kind of payback for what they lost? Go after the tool that was used for the atrocity, and those that made it. It reminds me of post 9-11, when the country collectively said "We have go after somebody." And so we did.

Going after Remington is these folks' own little war on terror. Had Remington not built the rifle, it wouldn't have been used to murder their children. And they'd be bringing suit against Winchester, Savage, or Ginsu, or Ace Hardware, or whatever else the sicko would have used for this terrible thing. That isn't the point.

My heart hurts for the families of these little ones. I hope to never feel what they feel. Rational or not. I don't know what I'd do in their situation.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bad people are going to keep doing bad things,doesnt matter with guns,knives,poisen,or what ever weapon they choose.Better control at schools should help,but not always.Its a sick world some of these idiots dwell in.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great post Gary!

What needs to happen is all sides, right-left-up-down need to think of solutions to make/keep our schools safe and prepared without making the kids feel instatutionalized. The problem I see though, is up top everyone is right or left and we can't come to any solution. We don't need the perfect one, just some improvements. 

Its sad that schools have to do it, but our local ones have held drills for such situations and have plan A, B, and C thought of. It probably isn't perfect, but at least they are thinking. We should recognize what helps, and create trainings and make it mandatory.

Instead of that, we end up with political fights and lawsuits. No one will trust or lock arms with the other side now.... Just more fighting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck with that. The weapons used were pistols. The ar's were in the trunk and we're never used.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Good luck with that. The weapons used were pistols. The ar's were in the trunk and we're never used.


Uhhhh.... first 15 seconds. You can clearly see its a shotgun.






-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its not an AR like the news said it was


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Good luck with that. The weapons used were pistols. The ar's were in the trunk and we're never used.


no

Read the court transcripts, police reports, or check with Google.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is another lawsuit I noticed on MSN today:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/sa...ewtown-schools-citing-lax-security/ar-AA864Wt

I post this with no opinion behind it, just if anyone wants to follow whats happening.


----------

